# Poll:White Christian Conservatives are Demographically Disappearing



## Bush92

We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
South African farmers fearing for their lives
Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
Report of European Union Parliament
South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.


----------



## impuretrash

Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.


----------



## WinterBorn

If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.


----------



## impuretrash

WinterBorn said:


> If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.



A common refrain. Doesn't hold much credibility when the anti-christian, pro-moral degeneracy left says it. Reminds me of this:


----------



## Diver Diva

WinterBorn said:


> If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.


And if you claim to be the defender of the helpless and support the murder of innocent unborn children, you might not be taken seriously either.


----------



## WinterBorn

Diver Diva said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you claim to be the defender of the helpless and support the murder of innocent unborn children, you might not be taken seriously either.
Click to expand...


Am I defender of the murder of innocent unborn children?


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A common refrain. Doesn't hold much credibility when the anti-christian, pro-moral degeneracy left says it. Reminds me of this:
> 
> View attachment 274776
Click to expand...


Please feel free to quote any post I have made that anti religion.    I am anti religious control via the gov't.   But I am not anti religion.


----------



## Golfing Gator

This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.  

The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.


----------



## Diver Diva

WinterBorn said:


> Am I defender of the murder of innocent unborn children?


I don't know, but if the shoe fits wear it.


----------



## impuretrash

WinterBorn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A common refrain. Doesn't hold much credibility when the anti-christian, pro-moral degeneracy left says it. Reminds me of this:
> 
> View attachment 274776
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please feel free to quote any post I have made that anti religion.    I am anti religious control via the gov't.   But I am not anti religion.
Click to expand...


I never said you were. But the argument you made is a favorite of those types.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.





Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality. 


Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
Click to expand...


Define "traditional morality"


----------



## WinterBorn

Diver Diva said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I defender of the murder of innocent unborn children?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but if the shoe fits wear it.
Click to expand...


Ok, let the shoe fit where it will.


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A common refrain. Doesn't hold much credibility when the anti-christian, pro-moral degeneracy left says it. Reminds me of this:
> 
> View attachment 274776
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please feel free to quote any post I have made that anti religion.    I am anti religious control via the gov't.   But I am not anti religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you were. But the argument you made is a favorite of those types.
Click to expand...


I didn't make any argument in favor of anything.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "traditional morality"
Click to expand...



NO. YOu're being silly.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
Click to expand...


I think that if I am a Christian, churches should not ignore that.

If I am not a Christian, why should they meddle?    I am not talking about laws that are based on common themes, ie against murder, rape, theft ect.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "traditional morality"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO. YOu're being silly.
Click to expand...


No, I am not.  I am asking you to define a term that you used.  Why is it you are not able to do so?  What are you afraid of?

Also, biblically speaking, should the focus of the church be what liberals are doing or the Word of God?


----------



## mdk

Hoping for the suffering of your fellow Americans. Classy as fuck .


----------



## BrokeLoser

Golfing Gator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "traditional morality"
Click to expand...


Playing stupid is not a refutation.
I’ll play along anyhoo...Men pounding men in the ass is not a practice of traditional morality...Chicks with dicks is not a practice of traditional morality...Begging for free shit is not a practice of traditional morality...Trannies and Faggots raising children in tranny and faggot households under Tranny and faggot ideology is not a practice of traditional morality...Americans supporting the actions of illegal wetbacks is not a practice of traditional morality....Are you still confused? I can carry on?


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if I am a Christian, churches should not ignore that.
> 
> If I am not a Christian, why should they meddle?    I am not talking about laws that are based on common themes, ie against murder, rape, theft ect.
Click to expand...



1. Why should churches care if you are Christian?

2. In the context of the assault on Traditional Morality? Because they have to live in the society that your assaults will lead to, and they have just as much right to input as you do.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "traditional morality"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO. YOu're being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not.  I am asking you to define a term that you used.  Why is it you are not able to do so?  What are you afraid of?
> 
> Also, biblically speaking, should the focus of the church be what liberals are doing or the Word of God?
Click to expand...



I am able to do so, I just don't find it credible that you need it. I think that you read a general statement, and want to bog the thread down in details and semantic arguments, instead of addressing a point, that you know is true, but don't want to admit to.


----------



## Norman

Bush92 said:


> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.



The invasion act of the 60s is a large culprit.

The genocide will only happen if we let it happen. If only were we as serious about it as we are about some owl species that no one has ever heard of it would be no problem.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Norman said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The invasion act of the 60s is a large culprit.
> 
> The genocide will only happen if we let it happen. If only were we as serious about it as we are about some owl species that no one has ever heard of it would be no problem.
Click to expand...


White Guilt Whackos:
“Save the spotted owl....exterminate Whitey.”


----------



## Andylusion

impuretrash said:


> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.



They instigated?  They marched down New York screaming to murder police officers.. and we instigated?   They said all white people... ALL white people, are inherently racists.... and we instigated?    The faked numerous hate crimes, including Jessie Smollett who claimed a MAGA hate wearing person at 2 AM in the middle of Chicago, during a polar vortex, said that "this was MAGA country" (in the middle of Chicago)....   which turned out to be two black guys he paid off to do it... and we instigated?

I don't think "we instigated" anything.  You guys all brought this on yourselves.  BLM is just the KKK in black face.   You people on the left, are just the left-wing version of fascists.

Quite frankly I hope G-d has a special corner of hell set, to put for the BLM and KKK, the fascists and anti-fascist, all locked into their own special section, for all eternity in a perfect poetic justice.   You guys can spend the endless millions of years in a hate filled misery, while both sides just scream and attack each other forever.


----------



## Andylusion

Bush92 said:


> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.



Stop waiting until you are 40 to have kids.  Stop having only one kid.

Christianity and American culture, would die out in modern America, if no immigrants, refugees, or anyone was coming into this country.

Right now, the fertility rate is lower than the replacement rate.  That would be true, whether anyone was coming to this country or not.

That's what needs fixed.  Christians, and Americans, need to have more babies, and have them sooner in life.


----------



## Bush92

Andylusion said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop waiting until you are 40 to have kids.  Stop having only one kid.
> 
> Christianity and American culture, would die out in modern America, if no immigrants, refugees, or anyone was coming into this country.
> 
> Right now, the fertility rate is lower than the replacement rate.  That would be true, whether anyone was coming to this country or not.
> 
> That's what needs fixed.  Christians, and Americans, need to have more babies, and have them sooner in life.
Click to expand...

I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.


----------



## Bush92

Andylusion said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They instigated?  They marched down New York screaming to murder police officers.. and we instigated?   They said all white people... ALL white people, are inherently racists.... and we instigated?    The faked numerous hate crimes, including Jessie Smollett who claimed a MAGA hate wearing person at 2 AM in the middle of Chicago, during a polar vortex, said that "this was MAGA country" (in the middle of Chicago)....   which turned out to be two black guys he paid off to do it... and we instigated?
> 
> I don't think "we instigated" anything.  You guys all brought this on yourselves.  BLM is just the KKK in black face.   You people on the left, are just the left-wing version of fascists.
> 
> Quite frankly I hope G-d has a special corner of hell set, to put for the BLM and KKK, the fascists and anti-fascist, all locked into their own special section, for all eternity in a perfect poetic justice.   You guys can spend the endless millions of years in a hate filled misery, while both sides just scream and attack each other forever.
Click to expand...

Agitators have been a part of liberal media, liberal professoriate, and liberal politics for several generations now. It looks like their ultimate goal of extermination of a demographic in our culture may be at hand.


----------



## Bush92

Norman said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The invasion act of the 60s is a large culprit.
> 
> The genocide will only happen if we let it happen. If only were we as serious about it as we are about some owl species that no one has ever heard of it would be no problem.
Click to expand...

Liberals, by infiltration of education, entertainment, and media have driven a wedge into white America resulting in 50% of this population group being complete fragile nonviolent pussy’s.


----------



## impuretrash

Andylusion said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They instigated?  They marched down New York screaming to murder police officers.. and we instigated?   They said all white people... ALL white people, are inherently racists.... and we instigated?    The faked numerous hate crimes, including Jessie Smollett who claimed a MAGA hate wearing person at 2 AM in the middle of Chicago, during a polar vortex, said that "this was MAGA country" (in the middle of Chicago)....   which turned out to be two black guys he paid off to do it... and we instigated?
> 
> I don't think "we instigated" anything.  You guys all brought this on yourselves.  BLM is just the KKK in black face.   You people on the left, are just the left-wing version of fascists.
> 
> Quite frankly I hope G-d has a special corner of hell set, to put for the BLM and KKK, the fascists and anti-fascist, all locked into their own special section, for all eternity in a perfect poetic justice.   You guys can spend the endless millions of years in a hate filled misery, while both sides just scream and attack each other forever.
Click to expand...


Me? Left? I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say.


----------



## Lysistrata

I fail to see the connection between being of European descent and being an adherent of Christianity. Moreover, there are so many variations. denominations, and organizations in the Christian faith, that more specificity is necessary as to whom the OP refers. He seems to be conflating ideas about race, a notion of what is "a" or "the correct" version of the Christian faith, and a particular brand of politics.The phrase "traditional values" also needs more definition, as the way it has been used seems to imply a preference for an unequal and unearned distribution of power in society based on accidents of birth; another words, it does not actually refer to anything of value that needs to be maintained or should be.


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> I fail to see the connection between being of European descent and being an adherent of Christianity. Moreover, there are so many variations. denominations, and organizations in the Christian faith, that more specificity is necessary as to whom the OP refers. He seems to be conflating ideas about race, a notion of what is "a" or "the correct" version of the Christian faith, and a particular brand of politics.The phrase "traditional values" also needs more definition, as the way it has been used seems to imply a preference for an unequal and unearned distribution of power in society based on accidents of birth; another words, it does not actually refer to anything of value that needs to be maintained or should be.


----------



## Lysistrata

Remember, too, that in this society of over 320 million people, a portion of all races are not Christian, or prefer not to practice a faith.

Of course, the brainless will always post stupid pictures.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if I am a Christian, churches should not ignore that.
> 
> If I am not a Christian, why should they meddle?    I am not talking about laws that are based on common themes, ie against murder, rape, theft ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why should churches care if you are Christian?
> 
> 2. In the context of the assault on Traditional Morality? Because they have to live in the society that your assaults will lead to, and they have just as much right to input as you do.
Click to expand...


And if that "assault" is against laws that are secular, I have no problem.

But laws that are strictly religious in nature should have no standing in our nation.   You can have those laws within your church, but forcing them on everyone, regardless of their belief, should not happen.

And I don't see the churches using their input to help the poor or to get medical care for the sick.   I see them using that influence to try to prevent couples who love each other from being able to marry (in the eyes of the gov't) because their religion says it is bad.  Two people who love each other and have been living together and sharing a life before same sex marriage was recognized.   The influence to deny them marriage does not remove homosexuality from the world.  It just denies them equal protection under the laws of a nation that proclaims freedom of religion.


----------



## DOTR

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A common refrain. Doesn't hold much credibility when the anti-christian, pro-moral degeneracy left says it. Reminds me of this:
> 
> View attachment 274776
Click to expand...



Lol. Beautiful. So youve noticed the most puritanical demands come from the most atheistic degenerates too? 
They have been poisoned  by what Yarvin calls “Puritan atheism”. He’s worth reading and he claims liberals are direct descendants of the 17th century puritans crossed with Pharisees. 
   No coincidence their power bases are the old Puritan bastions like Harvard.


----------



## DOTR

Diver Diva said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I defender of the murder of innocent unborn children?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but if the shoe fits wear it.
Click to expand...


Yeah...you know.


----------



## DOTR

Bush92 said:


> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.



I’ll let the Democrats speak for themselves. 

"This trend—combined with growth among non-Christian faiths and race-ethnic trends—*will ensure* that by the 2016 election (or 2020 at the outside) the United States will have *ceased to be a white Christian nation
The advantage Democrats derive from minority voters should continue to grow.*"

https://www.americanprogress.org/wp-content/uploads/issues/2010/06/pdf/voter_demographics.pdf


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> I am able to do so, I just don't find it credible that you need it. I think that you read a general statement, and want to bog the thread down in details and semantic arguments, instead of addressing a point, that you know is true, but don't want to admit to.



Since it is a subjective ideal, it is helpful to know what someone is talking about. But since you are incapable of expressing yourself I will just assume you agree with BL's take on the topic.  

Putting that aside, let's focus on the churches. What is it they are ordained to do in the Bible?  What examples are we given of the New Testament church and Jesus Himself?'

Does the bible tell them to take their focus off of God and put it on to man's laws?  Are there any examples in the NT of Jesus or anyone else trying to change the laws to force people to act like Christians? 

Or are they told to go and make disciples of all men?  God is pretty smart, and He knows that if you do this, then there will be no need for churches to turn from God to politics. What is a more effective way of supporting "traditional morality"?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

WinterBorn said:


> If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.



But he has found the light... Well let just pretend will we...


----------



## Unkotare

Bush92 said:


> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.




At least 75% of Americans are Christians. We're not gonna run out any time soon.


----------



## Borillar

Correll said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
Click to expand...

Why not? They support Trump, and he challenges traditional morality.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality....
Click to expand...



"Moved on"? Morality and tradition have always been their prime targets. None of their other shit flies unless they get those inconveniences of civilization out of the way.


----------



## Unkotare

WinterBorn said:


> ...
> 
> But laws that are strictly religious in nature should have no standing in our nation. ....




All laws everywhere are religious in nature, if you really think about it. But I guess that's a discussion for another day.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Unkotare said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 75% of Americans are Christians. We're not gonna run out any time soon.
Click to expand...


“Enter by the narrow gate. For the gate is wide and the way is easy that leads to destruction, and those who enter by it are many. For the gate is narrow and the way is hard that leads to life, and those who find it are few.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if I am a Christian, churches should not ignore that.
> 
> If I am not a Christian, why should they meddle?    I am not talking about laws that are based on common themes, ie against murder, rape, theft ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why should churches care if you are Christian?
> 
> 2. In the context of the assault on Traditional Morality? Because they have to live in the society that your assaults will lead to, and they have just as much right to input as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if that "assault" is against laws that are secular, I have no problem.
> 
> But laws that are strictly religious in nature should have no standing in our nation.   You can have those laws within your church, but forcing them on everyone, regardless of their belief, should not happen.
> 
> And I don't see the churches using their input to help the poor or to get medical care for the sick.   I see them using that influence to try to prevent couples who love each other from being able to marry (in the eyes of the gov't) because their religion says it is bad.  Two people who love each other and have been living together and sharing a life before same sex marriage was recognized.   The influence to deny them marriage does not remove homosexuality from the world.  It just denies them equal protection under the laws of a nation that proclaims freedom of religion.
Click to expand...



Churches and religious people have just as much right to participate in the political process as anyone else.


That you even have the desire to set yourself up as a judge of whether their participation is legitimate, is you being the bigot here, not them.


----------



## Unkotare

Golfing Gator said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 75% of Americans are Christians. We're not gonna run out any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Enter by the narrow gate. For the gate is wide and the way is easy that leads to destruction, and those who enter by it are many. For the gate is narrow and the way is hard that leads to life, and those who find it are few.
Click to expand...



The gate at Thermopylae was pretty narrow.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> Churches and religious people have just as much right to participate in the political process as anyone else.
> 
> 
> That you even have the desire to set yourself up as a judge of whether their participation is legitimate, is you being the bigot here, not them.




I am not arguing their right to do so, please do try and keep up.   Far too often I have to remind you the point of the discussion.

I am saying that God's word gives a different path, and their leaving that path is why many people are leaving the churches.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to do so, I just don't find it credible that you need it. I think that you read a general statement, and want to bog the thread down in details and semantic arguments, instead of addressing a point, that you know is true, but don't want to admit to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is a subjective ideal, it is helpful to know what someone is talking about. But since you are incapable of expressing yourself I will just assume you agree with BL's take on the topic.
> 
> Putting that aside, let's focus on the churches. What is it they are ordained to do in the Bible?  What examples are we given of the New Testament church and Jesus Himself?'
> 
> Does the bible tell them to take their focus off of God and put it on to man's laws?  Are there any examples in the NT of Jesus or anyone else trying to change the laws to force people to act like Christians?
> 
> Or are they told to go and make disciples of all men?  God is pretty smart, and He knows that if you do this, then there will be no need for churches to turn from God to politics. What is a more effective way of supporting "traditional morality"?
Click to expand...



So, you state that we will accept BL's answer to your question. And then you immediately table that whole issue.



In doing so, you demonstrate that you were not serious about the question. You did not want the answer in order to discuss it. 


You just asked it, looking to muddy the waters.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> So, you state that we will accept BL's answer to your question.



That is not what I said at all.  What is wrong with you today?





> And then you immediately table that whole issue.
> 
> In doing so, you demonstrate that you were not serious about the question. You did not want the answer in order to discuss it.
> 
> You just asked it, looking to muddy the waters.



You said you were not going to discuss it because it was a diversion, so I dropped it...and now you attack me for abiding by your wishes. 

You have some serious issues, have you had a CAT scan lately?


----------



## Correll

Borillar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? They support Trump, and he challenges traditional morality.
Click to expand...



They had a choice between a liberal actively hostile to them, and a republican who was not. 


Only a partisan hack could find fault with their choice.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches and religious people have just as much right to participate in the political process as anyone else.
> 
> 
> That you even have the desire to set yourself up as a judge of whether their participation is legitimate, is you being the bigot here, not them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not arguing their right to do so, please do try and keep up.   Far too often I have to remind you the point of the discussion.
> 
> I am saying that God's word gives a different path, and their leaving that path is why many people are leaving the churches.
Click to expand...


Winterborn was sounding like he wasn't quite sure about that. IN the bit you cut. 


As to your reason for the drop off, sounds unlikely. IMO, it is more as they try to pander to the ideas of the moment, that they lose the people that want structure and stability.


----------



## Borillar

Correll said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? They support Trump, and he challenges traditional morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a liberal actively hostile to them, and a republican who was not.
> 
> 
> Only a partisan hack could find fault with their choice.
Click to expand...

They had a choice between a Repug-lite Methodist Hillary and a fascist-lite libertine Trump. But Trump gets a pass because he has an -R beside his name.


----------



## Correll

Borillar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? They support Trump, and he challenges traditional morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a liberal actively hostile to them, and a republican who was not.
> 
> 
> Only a partisan hack could find fault with their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had a choice between a Repug-lite Methodist Hillary and a fascist-lite libertine Trump. But Trump gets a pass because he has an -R beside his name.
Click to expand...



Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.


The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.


Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.


----------



## lennypartiv

Bush92 said:


> I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.


America will pay a price if whites don't start breeding at the same rates the Hispanics are.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

To save their lives south African whites have fled to Russia. 

‘A matter of life & death’: 15,000 white South African farmers seek refuge in Russia, report says

  That's why it is important for American whites to be welcoming to Russia.  When the black kill gangs start patrolling the streets whites will have somewhere to go.


----------



## Unkotare

lennypartiv said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.
> 
> 
> 
> America will pay a price if whites don't start breeding at the same rates the Hispanics are.
Click to expand...




 The fertility rate among Latinos is falling faster than that of any other ethnic group, you idiot.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.
> 
> 
> 
> America will pay a price if whites don't start breeding at the same rates the Hispanics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fertility rate among Latinos is falling faster than that of any other ethnic group, you idiot.
Click to expand...


I haven't looked into the statistics on that but I have a feeling that applies only to 2nd and 3rd generation immigrants who are fully immersed in modern US toxic culture and not fresh off the boat Hispanics.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.
> 
> 
> 
> America will pay a price if whites don't start breeding at the same rates the Hispanics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fertility rate among Latinos is falling faster than that of any other ethnic group, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't looked into the statistics on that but I have a feeling that applies only to 2nd and 3rd generation immigrants who are fully immersed in modern US toxic culture and not fresh off the boat Hispanics.
Click to expand...



 Feel free to look into it. You are incorrect. Fertility rates are falling most rapidly not only among Latino immigrants in America but in most Latin American countries as well.


----------



## Death Angel

Bush92 said:


> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.


Where will they run when America dies?


----------



## Bush92

Unkotare said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.
> 
> 
> 
> America will pay a price if whites don't start breeding at the same rates the Hispanics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fertility rate among Latinos is falling faster than that of any other ethnic group, you idiot.
Click to expand...

I guess the illegals just keep passing the babies around to each other and the Census Bureau can’t keep up with the count.


----------



## Death Angel

Unkotare said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.
> 
> 
> 
> America will pay a price if whites don't start breeding at the same rates the Hispanics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fertility rate among Latinos is falling faster than that of any other ethnic group, you idiot.
Click to expand...

If we can believe "Mother Jones"


----------



## Bush92

Death Angel said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Where will they run when America dies?
Click to expand...

What Lincoln asked at Gettysburg Address, “Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure.” Looks like the great experiment of the Democratic Republic of the United States is coming to an end.


----------



## Death Angel

Bush92 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Where will they run when America dies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Lincoln asked at Gettysburg Address, “Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure.” Looks like the great experiment of the Democratic Republic of the United States is coming to an end.
Click to expand...

Likely, but not without a fight.


----------



## Unkotare

Bush92 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.
> 
> 
> 
> America will pay a price if whites don't start breeding at the same rates the Hispanics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fertility rate among Latinos is falling faster than that of any other ethnic group, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the illegals just keep passing the babies around to each other and the Census Bureau can’t keep up with the count.
Click to expand...




Facts don’t care if you like them.


----------



## Unkotare

Death Angel said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Where will they run when America dies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Lincoln asked at Gettysburg Address, “Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure.” Looks like the great experiment of the Democratic Republic of the United States is coming to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likely, but not without a fight.
Click to expand...



“Likely”? Why?


----------



## Bush92

Unkotare said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.
> 
> 
> 
> America will pay a price if whites don't start breeding at the same rates the Hispanics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fertility rate among Latinos is falling faster than that of any other ethnic group, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the illegals just keep passing the babies around to each other and the Census Bureau can’t keep up with the count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts don’t care if you like them.
Click to expand...

I agree I was joking in my post about passing babies across border. Latino rate is down...but is the equivalent of slowing from 300 mph down to 250...while everyone else is driving 80? Also, illegals most likely are not counted in the numbers because they hide when government people with a clipboard come around to the home.


----------



## Unkotare

Bush92 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Christian families should populate at higher numbers, especially in rural areas where children have a healthier and happier lifestyle by being closer to nature.
> 
> 
> 
> America will pay a price if whites don't start breeding at the same rates the Hispanics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fertility rate among Latinos is falling faster than that of any other ethnic group, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the illegals just keep passing the babies around to each other and the Census Bureau can’t keep up with the count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts don’t care if you like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree I was joking in my post about passing babies across border. Latino rate is down...but is the equivalent of slowing from 300 mph down to 250...while everyone else is driving 80? Also, illegals most likely are not counted in the numbers because they hide when government people with a clipboard come around to the home.
Click to expand...




Numbers are relative, but consider what happens when a large truck starts downhill.


----------



## Lysistrata

Correll said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? They support Trump, and he challenges traditional morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a liberal actively hostile to them, and a republican who was not.
> 
> 
> Only a partisan hack could find fault with their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had a choice between a Repug-lite Methodist Hillary and a fascist-lite libertine Trump. But Trump gets a pass because he has an -R beside his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.
> 
> 
> Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.
Click to expand...


Who is this "them" to whom Ms. Clinton, Methodist, would be "actively hostile"? 
The posters who are trying to mix religion, one or more of the varieties of the Christian faith, race, and political views are certainly mudding the waters of discussion. Do you think that every person of caucasian descent, who is an adherent of the Christian faith, embraces right-wing republican politics?


----------



## Death Angel

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? They support Trump, and he challenges traditional morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a liberal actively hostile to them, and a republican who was not.
> 
> 
> Only a partisan hack could find fault with their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had a choice between a Repug-lite Methodist Hillary and a fascist-lite libertine Trump. But Trump gets a pass because he has an -R beside his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.
> 
> 
> Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is this "them" to whom Ms. Clinton, Methodist, would be "actively hostile"?
> The posters who are trying to mix religion, one or more of the varieties of the Christian faith, race, and political views are certainly mudding the waters of discussion. Do you think that every person of caucasian descent, who is an adherent of the Christian faith, embraces right-wing republican politics?
Click to expand...

The Methodist Church is spiritually DEAD.

As white liberals succeed in driving the true Church under ground, your nation slips away.

For all your tard "successes", is America better for it? 

When the church is gone, so will be the fate of the nation.

Your freedoms, and even your EXISTENCE, depends on the health of God's  church


----------



## Lysistrata

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? They support Trump, and he challenges traditional morality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a liberal actively hostile to them, and a republican who was not.
> 
> 
> Only a partisan hack could find fault with their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had a choice between a Repug-lite Methodist Hillary and a fascist-lite libertine Trump. But Trump gets a pass because he has an -R beside his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.
> 
> 
> Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is this "them" to whom Ms. Clinton, Methodist, would be "actively hostile"?
> The posters who are trying to mix religion, one or more of the varieties of the Christian faith, race, and political views are certainly mudding the waters of discussion. Do you think that every person of caucasian descent, who is an adherent of the Christian faith, embraces right-wing republican politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Methodist Church is spiritually DEAD.
> 
> As white liberals succeed in driving the true Church under ground, your nation slips away.
> 
> For all your tard "successes", is America better for it?
> 
> When the church is gone, so will be the fate of the nation
> Your freedoms, and even your EXISTENCE, depends God's  church
Click to expand...


There are the churches of the Supreme Being. I think that the southern baptists are "spiritually dead." There is no such thing as the "true church." There are churches, but not a "true church." Never was. You sound like a follower of falwell or graham. "True church," my ass. These are harlots. I always ask on USMB, what variation/denomination/sect/church are you, and I never get an answer.There is no one "Christianity." You are trying to meld the Christian faith with your individual politics. No way.


----------



## sealybobo

impuretrash said:


> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.


We don’t believe in the jesus myth.

All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.

Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.

Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.


----------



## Borillar

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? They support Trump, and he challenges traditional morality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a liberal actively hostile to them, and a republican who was not.
> 
> 
> Only a partisan hack could find fault with their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had a choice between a Repug-lite Methodist Hillary and a fascist-lite libertine Trump. But Trump gets a pass because he has an -R beside his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.
> 
> 
> Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is this "them" to whom Ms. Clinton, Methodist, would be "actively hostile"?
> The posters who are trying to mix religion, one or more of the varieties of the Christian faith, race, and political views are certainly mudding the waters of discussion. Do you think that every person of caucasian descent, who is an adherent of the Christian faith, embraces right-wing republican politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Methodist Church is spiritually DEAD.
> 
> As white liberals succeed in driving the true Church under ground, your nation slips away.
> 
> For all your tard "successes", is America better for it?
> 
> When the church is gone, so will be the fate of the nation.
> 
> Your freedoms, and even your EXISTENCE, depends on the health of God's  church
Click to expand...

And which of Christianity's scores of sects is "God's church?"


----------



## Lysistrata

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening because many people that labeled themselves themselves as such no longer do, though our views have not changed.  What was a "conservative" in the 70s is no longer what is a conservative today.   At one time conservatives supported smaller government, less government interference in our lives and more personal freedoms.   Today's conservatives support none of those things.
> 
> The same holds true for Christians, or ones that used to call themselves that.  The Church in America today is more about politics than religion and many people that used to attend no longer do, but they still hold the same faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if I am a Christian, churches should not ignore that.
> 
> If I am not a Christian, why should they meddle?    I am not talking about laws that are based on common themes, ie against murder, rape, theft ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why should churches care if you are Christian?
> 
> 2. In the context of the assault on Traditional Morality? Because they have to live in the society that your assaults will lead to, and they have just as much right to input as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if that "assault" is against laws that are secular, I have no problem.
> 
> But laws that are strictly religious in nature should have no standing in our nation.   You can have those laws within your church, but forcing them on everyone, regardless of their belief, should not happen.
> 
> And I don't see the churches using their input to help the poor or to get medical care for the sick.   I see them using that influence to try to prevent couples who love each other from being able to marry (in the eyes of the gov't) because their religion says it is bad.  Two people who love each other and have been living together and sharing a life before same sex marriage was recognized.   The influence to deny them marriage does not remove homosexuality from the world.  It just denies them equal protection under the laws of a nation that proclaims freedom of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Churches and religious people have just as much right to participate in the political process as anyone else.
> 
> 
> That you even have the desire to set yourself up as a judge of whether their participation is legitimate, is you being the bigot here, not them.
Click to expand...


Everyone has the right to participate. No one has the right to rule. We  Americans tolerate all sorts of separatist religious groups, from ultra-Orthodox Jews to Amish and beyond. But as the old saying goes, your civil rights end where my nose begins. You can have your cult, as long as you don't bother anyone else. Go off and do your thing in your own home and place of worship, just not in the legislature to pass laws that apply to everyone else.


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? They support Trump, and he challenges traditional morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a liberal actively hostile to them, and a republican who was not.
> 
> 
> Only a partisan hack could find fault with their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had a choice between a Repug-lite Methodist Hillary and a fascist-lite libertine Trump. But Trump gets a pass because he has an -R beside his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.
> 
> 
> Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is this "them" to whom Ms. Clinton, Methodist, would be "actively hostile"?
> The posters who are trying to mix religion, one or more of the varieties of the Christian faith, race, and political views are certainly mudding the waters of discussion. Do you think that every person of caucasian descent, who is an adherent of the Christian faith, embraces right-wing republican politics?
Click to expand...




In this context, I am referring to how Hillary is hostile to any white Christians who do not support her lefty agenda, which is most of them.


That was pretty obvious. Playing stupid does not look good on you. 



Nothing in my post, implies that all white Christians embrace right wing politics.


That was also a pretty stupid thing of you to say. 


But, i guess anything to avoid addressing my actual point.


Which stands, untouched by your pretend confusion.





Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.


So there is no reasons to be surprised or confused that they support Trump, not Hillary.


----------



## Correll

Borillar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a liberal actively hostile to them, and a republican who was not.
> 
> 
> Only a partisan hack could find fault with their choice.
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a Repug-lite Methodist Hillary and a fascist-lite libertine Trump. But Trump gets a pass because he has an -R beside his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.
> 
> 
> Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is this "them" to whom Ms. Clinton, Methodist, would be "actively hostile"?
> The posters who are trying to mix religion, one or more of the varieties of the Christian faith, race, and political views are certainly mudding the waters of discussion. Do you think that every person of caucasian descent, who is an adherent of the Christian faith, embraces right-wing republican politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Methodist Church is spiritually DEAD.
> 
> As white liberals succeed in driving the true Church under ground, your nation slips away.
> 
> For all your tard "successes", is America better for it?
> 
> When the church is gone, so will be the fate of the nation.
> 
> Your freedoms, and even your EXISTENCE, depends on the health of God's  church
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And which of Christianity's scores of sects is "God's church?"
Click to expand...


Like you give a fuck. His point is clear. All you are doing is trying to avoid answering it.


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have moved on to subjects that challenge traditional morality.
> 
> 
> Are churches supposed to ignore this, and if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if I am a Christian, churches should not ignore that.
> 
> If I am not a Christian, why should they meddle?    I am not talking about laws that are based on common themes, ie against murder, rape, theft ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why should churches care if you are Christian?
> 
> 2. In the context of the assault on Traditional Morality? Because they have to live in the society that your assaults will lead to, and they have just as much right to input as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if that "assault" is against laws that are secular, I have no problem.
> 
> But laws that are strictly religious in nature should have no standing in our nation.   You can have those laws within your church, but forcing them on everyone, regardless of their belief, should not happen.
> 
> And I don't see the churches using their input to help the poor or to get medical care for the sick.   I see them using that influence to try to prevent couples who love each other from being able to marry (in the eyes of the gov't) because their religion says it is bad.  Two people who love each other and have been living together and sharing a life before same sex marriage was recognized.   The influence to deny them marriage does not remove homosexuality from the world.  It just denies them equal protection under the laws of a nation that proclaims freedom of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Churches and religious people have just as much right to participate in the political process as anyone else.
> 
> 
> That you even have the desire to set yourself up as a judge of whether their participation is legitimate, is you being the bigot here, not them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to participate. No one has the right to rule. We  Americans tolerate all sorts of separatist religious groups, from ultra-Orthodox Jews to Amish and beyond. But as the old saying goes, your civil rights end where my nose begins. You can have your cult, as long as you don't bother anyone else. Go off and do your thing in your own home and place of worship, just not in the legislature to pass laws that apply to everyone else.
Click to expand...




All laws apply to everyone. 

But only those you deem to be a "cult" don't get to participate? That is what you want, and that makes you the bigot supporting discrimination.


----------



## Lysistrata

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if I am a Christian, churches should not ignore that.
> 
> If I am not a Christian, why should they meddle?    I am not talking about laws that are based on common themes, ie against murder, rape, theft ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why should churches care if you are Christian?
> 
> 2. In the context of the assault on Traditional Morality? Because they have to live in the society that your assaults will lead to, and they have just as much right to input as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if that "assault" is against laws that are secular, I have no problem.
> 
> But laws that are strictly religious in nature should have no standing in our nation.   You can have those laws within your church, but forcing them on everyone, regardless of their belief, should not happen.
> 
> And I don't see the churches using their input to help the poor or to get medical care for the sick.   I see them using that influence to try to prevent couples who love each other from being able to marry (in the eyes of the gov't) because their religion says it is bad.  Two people who love each other and have been living together and sharing a life before same sex marriage was recognized.   The influence to deny them marriage does not remove homosexuality from the world.  It just denies them equal protection under the laws of a nation that proclaims freedom of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Churches and religious people have just as much right to participate in the political process as anyone else.
> 
> 
> That you even have the desire to set yourself up as a judge of whether their participation is legitimate, is you being the bigot here, not them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to participate. No one has the right to rule. We  Americans tolerate all sorts of separatist religious groups, from ultra-Orthodox Jews to Amish and beyond. But as the old saying goes, your civil rights end where my nose begins. You can have your cult, as long as you don't bother anyone else. Go off and do your thing in your own home and place of worship, just not in the legislature to pass laws that apply to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All laws apply to everyone.
> 
> But only those you deem to be a "cult" don't get to participate? That is what you want, and that makes you the bigot supporting discrimination.
Click to expand...


You cult people want to rule all of us, rather than just doing your own thing. As I said, idiot, you can participate, but you are not entitled to rule. Take your shit elsewhere. If you want to go suck after pigpence or frankie graham, or find some woman to impregnate 65 times, this is just you and your decisions. Keep your dirty hands off of other people.


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why should churches care if you are Christian?
> 
> 2. In the context of the assault on Traditional Morality? Because they have to live in the society that your assaults will lead to, and they have just as much right to input as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that "assault" is against laws that are secular, I have no problem.
> 
> But laws that are strictly religious in nature should have no standing in our nation.   You can have those laws within your church, but forcing them on everyone, regardless of their belief, should not happen.
> 
> And I don't see the churches using their input to help the poor or to get medical care for the sick.   I see them using that influence to try to prevent couples who love each other from being able to marry (in the eyes of the gov't) because their religion says it is bad.  Two people who love each other and have been living together and sharing a life before same sex marriage was recognized.   The influence to deny them marriage does not remove homosexuality from the world.  It just denies them equal protection under the laws of a nation that proclaims freedom of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Churches and religious people have just as much right to participate in the political process as anyone else.
> 
> 
> That you even have the desire to set yourself up as a judge of whether their participation is legitimate, is you being the bigot here, not them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to participate. No one has the right to rule. We  Americans tolerate all sorts of separatist religious groups, from ultra-Orthodox Jews to Amish and beyond. But as the old saying goes, your civil rights end where my nose begins. You can have your cult, as long as you don't bother anyone else. Go off and do your thing in your own home and place of worship, just not in the legislature to pass laws that apply to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All laws apply to everyone.
> 
> But only those you deem to be a "cult" don't get to participate? That is what you want, and that makes you the bigot supporting discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cult people want to rule all of us, rather than just doing your own thing. As I said, idiot, you can participate, but you are not entitled to rule. Take your shit elsewhere. If you want to go suck after pigpence or frankie graham, or find some woman to impregnate 65 times, this is just you and your decisions. Keep your dirty hands off of other people.
Click to expand...



Your words. 

"You can have your cult, as long as you don't bother anyone else. Go off and do your thing in your own home and place of worship, just not in the legislature to pass laws that apply to everyone else."


That is you saying that Christians, that you decide are a "cult" should not participate. 


You say shit, I call you on it, then you deny what you just said. Until the next time, when you say the same shit. And then I call you on the shit. You act completely shocked, and deny it. But still want to bar people you call cult members from participating, 


You are a bigot. Christians, even ones you don't like, have as much right to participate in the making of laws that effect everyone.


Your problem with this, is you being a bigot.


----------



## impuretrash

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
Click to expand...


What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Bush92 said:


> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.


Hyperbolic nonsense and a ridiculous lie.

Indeed, the vast majority of liberal Democrats are white and Christian.

That conservatives are so frightened by change, diversity, and inclusion is both sad and telling.


----------



## Lysistrata

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if that "assault" is against laws that are secular, I have no problem.
> 
> But laws that are strictly religious in nature should have no standing in our nation.   You can have those laws within your church, but forcing them on everyone, regardless of their belief, should not happen.
> 
> And I don't see the churches using their input to help the poor or to get medical care for the sick.   I see them using that influence to try to prevent couples who love each other from being able to marry (in the eyes of the gov't) because their religion says it is bad.  Two people who love each other and have been living together and sharing a life before same sex marriage was recognized.   The influence to deny them marriage does not remove homosexuality from the world.  It just denies them equal protection under the laws of a nation that proclaims freedom of religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Churches and religious people have just as much right to participate in the political process as anyone else.
> 
> 
> That you even have the desire to set yourself up as a judge of whether their participation is legitimate, is you being the bigot here, not them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to participate. No one has the right to rule. We  Americans tolerate all sorts of separatist religious groups, from ultra-Orthodox Jews to Amish and beyond. But as the old saying goes, your civil rights end where my nose begins. You can have your cult, as long as you don't bother anyone else. Go off and do your thing in your own home and place of worship, just not in the legislature to pass laws that apply to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All laws apply to everyone.
> 
> But only those you deem to be a "cult" don't get to participate? That is what you want, and that makes you the bigot supporting discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cult people want to rule all of us, rather than just doing your own thing. As I said, idiot, you can participate, but you are not entitled to rule. Take your shit elsewhere. If you want to go suck after pigpence or frankie graham, or find some woman to impregnate 65 times, this is just you and your decisions. Keep your dirty hands off of other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your words.
> 
> "You can have your cult, as long as you don't bother anyone else. Go off and do your thing in your own home and place of worship, just not in the legislature to pass laws that apply to everyone else."
> 
> 
> That is you saying that Christians, that you decide are a "cult" should not participate.
> 
> 
> You say shit, I call you on it, then you deny what you just said. Until the next time, when you say the same shit. And then I call you on the shit. You act completely shocked, and deny it. But still want to bar people you call cult members from participating,
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Christians, even ones you don't like, have as much right to participate in the making of laws that effect everyone.
> 
> 
> Your problem with this, is you being a bigot.
Click to expand...


But you trash want to abuse the legislative process to impose your cult on the rest of society. I am not a bigot. I have never said anything negative about the worldwide religion of Christianity, nor any other faith. You people want to be the Taliban. Stay home and do your handstands in purple beanies. No one, Christian or not, has to follow your ayatollah, your koresh, your graham, your jeffress or hagee.


----------



## Correll

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbolic nonsense and a ridiculous lie.
> 
> Indeed, the vast majority of liberal Democrats are white and Christian.
> 
> That conservatives are so frightened by change, diversity, and inclusion is both sad and telling.
Click to expand...



Nope. Not according to Pew.

They say 52% Christian, and that is with black Christians lumped in. So, in reality, probably more like 46% at MOST.


That is less than half. 


That you were wrong about that, makes the rest of what you said, to be suspect too.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Norman said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The invasion act of the 60s is a large culprit.
> 
> The genocide will only happen if we let it happen. If only were we as serious about it as we are about some owl species that no one has ever heard of it would be no problem.
Click to expand...

This thread is a perfect example of the reactionary right – its arrogance, stupidity, and authoritarianism, its contempt for change and diversity, and its desire to compel conformity and punish dissent.


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches and religious people have just as much right to participate in the political process as anyone else.
> 
> 
> That you even have the desire to set yourself up as a judge of whether their participation is legitimate, is you being the bigot here, not them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to participate. No one has the right to rule. We  Americans tolerate all sorts of separatist religious groups, from ultra-Orthodox Jews to Amish and beyond. But as the old saying goes, your civil rights end where my nose begins. You can have your cult, as long as you don't bother anyone else. Go off and do your thing in your own home and place of worship, just not in the legislature to pass laws that apply to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All laws apply to everyone.
> 
> But only those you deem to be a "cult" don't get to participate? That is what you want, and that makes you the bigot supporting discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cult people want to rule all of us, rather than just doing your own thing. As I said, idiot, you can participate, but you are not entitled to rule. Take your shit elsewhere. If you want to go suck after pigpence or frankie graham, or find some woman to impregnate 65 times, this is just you and your decisions. Keep your dirty hands off of other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your words.
> 
> "You can have your cult, as long as you don't bother anyone else. Go off and do your thing in your own home and place of worship, just not in the legislature to pass laws that apply to everyone else."
> 
> 
> That is you saying that Christians, that you decide are a "cult" should not participate.
> 
> 
> You say shit, I call you on it, then you deny what you just said. Until the next time, when you say the same shit. And then I call you on the shit. You act completely shocked, and deny it. But still want to bar people you call cult members from participating,
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Christians, even ones you don't like, have as much right to participate in the making of laws that effect everyone.
> 
> 
> Your problem with this, is you being a bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you trash want to abuse the legislative process to impose your cult on the rest of society. I am not a bigot. I have never said anything negative about the worldwide religion of Christianity, nor any other faith. You people want to be the Taliban. Stay home and do your handstands in purple beanies. No one, Christian or not, has to follow your ayatollah, your koresh, your graham, your jeffress or hagee.
Click to expand...



Every law imposes the view of it's supporters on society as a whole.


You vote green because of some hippie belief in Gaia?


If you win, you just "imposed" your "cult" on the rest of us.


The difference is, I will disagree with you, to the end of time, but I will never try to claim that your participation in the process is illegitimate, because of your religious faith, or really any reason.


You are the bigot here, not me.


----------



## Correll

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The invasion act of the 60s is a large culprit.
> 
> The genocide will only happen if we let it happen. If only were we as serious about it as we are about some owl species that no one has ever heard of it would be no problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is a perfect example of the reactionary right – its arrogance, stupidity, and authoritarianism, its contempt for change and diversity, and its desire to compel conformity and punish dissent.
Click to expand...



It was kind of stupid of you to think that White Christians were the "vast majority" of liberals.


I wonder if you are just as stupid with your claims about the right?


----------



## Borillar

Correll said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had a choice between a Repug-lite Methodist Hillary and a fascist-lite libertine Trump. But Trump gets a pass because he has an -R beside his name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.
> 
> 
> Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is this "them" to whom Ms. Clinton, Methodist, would be "actively hostile"?
> The posters who are trying to mix religion, one or more of the varieties of the Christian faith, race, and political views are certainly mudding the waters of discussion. Do you think that every person of caucasian descent, who is an adherent of the Christian faith, embraces right-wing republican politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Methodist Church is spiritually DEAD.
> 
> As white liberals succeed in driving the true Church under ground, your nation slips away.
> 
> For all your tard "successes", is America better for it?
> 
> When the church is gone, so will be the fate of the nation.
> 
> Your freedoms, and even your EXISTENCE, depends on the health of God's  church
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And which of Christianity's scores of sects is "God's church?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you give a fuck. His point is clear. All you are doing is trying to avoid answering it.
Click to expand...

I’m curious. He didn’t say that Hillary wasn’t a true Christian. He says Methodists, apparently all of them, are spiritually dead. I’ve heard others claim that Catholics aren’t truly Christian. I’ve heard that Mormonism is a cult (at least until Romney ran for President). So which is the one and only true church that God endorses?


----------



## Lysistrata

There is no religion, or faction of a religion, that is endorsed by the Creator. Such a thing does not exist. Just ask these phony "Christian" assholes whom they are routing for in Northern Ireland. That would be funny. 

Consider that many people follow other religions, and many more choose not to follow a religion, and then look at the factions that divide Christians, Jews, Muslims, and other religions. 

The Europeans who came to North America, the "Christians," fought with each other, faction by faction. They could not agree on whether it was raining or the sky was blue. They beat and hanged each other. They obviously ignored the spiritual beliefs of Native Peoples.

There still is no explanation for people trying to tie race and religion (particularly the Christian one) and politics. For those of you who would like to indulge in a bit of Christian faith:


----------



## Uncensored2008

impuretrash said:


> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.



Relax, China will conquer us long before that happens....

The agenda of the democrats with this civil war they wage is simply to weaken America to the point that China can take us over.


----------



## Uncensored2008

WinterBorn said:


> If you are part of the White Christian America, and you support a man who has been divorced twice, cheated on all his spouses, and has admitted to plenty premarital sex, you might not be taken seriously.




Ah, you are engaging;

4. *“Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules.“* If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules.


Saul Alinsky - Rules for Radicals | Steel on Steel


----------



## Bush92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The invasion act of the 60s is a large culprit.
> 
> The genocide will only happen if we let it happen. If only were we as serious about it as we are about some owl species that no one has ever heard of it would be no problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is a perfect example of the reactionary right – its arrogance, stupidity, and authoritarianism, its contempt for change and diversity, and its desire to compel conformity and punish dissent.
Click to expand...

Change and diversity? You mean the Marxist left wanting to turn the freest nation on earth into a dystopian Orwellian totalitarian nightmare by turning white race into villains standing in the way of so called “progress.” I will not stand by and allow genocide in my country.


----------



## Bush92

Lysistrata said:


> There is no religion, or faction of a religion, that is endorsed by the Creator. Such a thing does not exist. Just ask these phony "Christian" assholes whom they are routing for in Northern Ireland. That would be funny.
> 
> Consider that many people follow other religions, and many more choose not to follow a religion, and then look at the factions that divide Christians, Jews, Muslims, and other religions.
> 
> The Europeans who came to North America, the "Christians," fought with each other, faction by faction. They could not agree on whether it was raining or the sky was blue. They beat and hanged each other. They obviously ignored the spiritual beliefs of Native Peoples.
> 
> There still is no explanation for people trying to tie race and religion (particularly the Christian one) and politics. For those of you who would like to indulge in a bit of Christian faith:


Coming from the leftist that believes in murder and infanticide. You’re not a Christian. Your holy text is the Communist Manifesto. Why do Democrats mix politics and religion by consistently campaigning in black churches?


----------



## Bush92

Borillar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.
> 
> 
> Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this "them" to whom Ms. Clinton, Methodist, would be "actively hostile"?
> The posters who are trying to mix religion, one or more of the varieties of the Christian faith, race, and political views are certainly mudding the waters of discussion. Do you think that every person of caucasian descent, who is an adherent of the Christian faith, embraces right-wing republican politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Methodist Church is spiritually DEAD.
> 
> As white liberals succeed in driving the true Church under ground, your nation slips away.
> 
> For all your tard "successes", is America better for it?
> 
> When the church is gone, so will be the fate of the nation.
> 
> Your freedoms, and even your EXISTENCE, depends on the health of God's  church
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And which of Christianity's scores of sects is "God's church?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you give a fuck. His point is clear. All you are doing is trying to avoid answering it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m curious. He didn’t say that Hillary wasn’t a true Christian. He says Methodists, apparently all of them, are spiritually dead. I’ve heard others claim that Catholics aren’t truly Christian. I’ve heard that Mormonism is a cult (at least until Romney ran for President). So which is the one and only true church that God endorses?
Click to expand...

I tell you one fucking thing...the Creator doesn’t endorse the murder of the innocent in a mother’s womb.


----------



## Correll

Borillar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Trump is willing to work with them, while Hillary would be actively hostile.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have to lie about what is going on, to make a point.
> 
> 
> Should be a red flag for you, that something is wrong with your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this "them" to whom Ms. Clinton, Methodist, would be "actively hostile"?
> The posters who are trying to mix religion, one or more of the varieties of the Christian faith, race, and political views are certainly mudding the waters of discussion. Do you think that every person of caucasian descent, who is an adherent of the Christian faith, embraces right-wing republican politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Methodist Church is spiritually DEAD.
> 
> As white liberals succeed in driving the true Church under ground, your nation slips away.
> 
> For all your tard "successes", is America better for it?
> 
> When the church is gone, so will be the fate of the nation.
> 
> Your freedoms, and even your EXISTENCE, depends on the health of God's  church
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And which of Christianity's scores of sects is "God's church?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you give a fuck. His point is clear. All you are doing is trying to avoid answering it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m curious. He didn’t say that Hillary wasn’t a true Christian. He says Methodists, apparently all of them, are spiritually dead. I’ve heard others claim that Catholics aren’t truly Christian. I’ve heard that Mormonism is a cult (at least until Romney ran for President). So which is the one and only true church that God endorses?
Click to expand...



And like I said, you don't give a fuck. All you are doing it trying to dodge his point.


----------



## Andylusion

impuretrash said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They instigated?  They marched down New York screaming to murder police officers.. and we instigated?   They said all white people... ALL white people, are inherently racists.... and we instigated?    The faked numerous hate crimes, including Jessie Smollett who claimed a MAGA hate wearing person at 2 AM in the middle of Chicago, during a polar vortex, said that "this was MAGA country" (in the middle of Chicago)....   which turned out to be two black guys he paid off to do it... and we instigated?
> 
> I don't think "we instigated" anything.  You guys all brought this on yourselves.  BLM is just the KKK in black face.   You people on the left, are just the left-wing version of fascists.
> 
> Quite frankly I hope G-d has a special corner of hell set, to put for the BLM and KKK, the fascists and anti-fascist, all locked into their own special section, for all eternity in a perfect poetic justice.   You guys can spend the endless millions of years in a hate filled misery, while both sides just scream and attack each other forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me? Left? I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say.
Click to expand...


Yes, I misunderstood.


----------



## sealybobo

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
Click to expand...


Oh you poor poor white man. 

Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  We fucking rule this country you whiny little bitch.  Now stop being a fucking racist ignorant twat.  

You weren't born evil.  Your daddy raised you wrong.  He raised an ignorant fuck.


----------



## Andylusion

Lysistrata said:


> There is no religion, or faction of a religion, that is endorsed by the Creator. Such a thing does not exist. Just ask these phony "Christian" assholes whom they are routing for in Northern Ireland. That would be funny.
> 
> Consider that many people follow other religions, and many more choose not to follow a religion, and then look at the factions that divide Christians, Jews, Muslims, and other religions.
> 
> The Europeans who came to North America, the "Christians," fought with each other, faction by faction. They could not agree on whether it was raining or the sky was blue. They beat and hanged each other. They obviously ignored the spiritual beliefs of Native Peoples.
> 
> There still is no explanation for people trying to tie race and religion (particularly the Christian one) and politics. For those of you who would like to indulge in a bit of Christian faith:



Such a thing does not exist?  You can't prove that statement. So why are you stating it as a fact?

Everyone has a world view.   Everyone has some foundational principals they live their life by.  Those fundamental principals exit outside of the material world.   We know this, because there is right and wrong in the material world, and yet you are implying by your post that ignoring the beliefs of others, or hanging each other was somehow wrong.

In an exclusively material world, what would be wrong about either?

So whether you admit it or not, you have some religious beliefs based on non-material things.

Pointing out that there are phony Christians, does not change anything.   There are phony environmentalists too, like Al Gore.  So obviously all environmentalists are ridiculous phonies?

The point is, every person walks into politics with their own views.  What I find odd is that I too often meet left-wingers who say that all opinions matter, and then turn around and say my opinion does not matter because it's based on religion.

One might suggest that they live up to their own stated beliefs, before claiming Christians do not.


----------



## Andylusion

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you poor poor white man.
> 
> Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  We fucking rule this country you whiny little bitch.  Now stop being a fucking racist ignorant twat.
> 
> You weren't born evil.  Your daddy raised you wrong.  He raised an ignorant fuck.
Click to expand...


If we were not born evil, what's your excuse?


----------



## sealybobo

Andylusion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you poor poor white man.
> 
> Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  We fucking rule this country you whiny little bitch.  Now stop being a fucking racist ignorant twat.
> 
> You weren't born evil.  Your daddy raised you wrong.  He raised an ignorant fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we were not born evil, what's your excuse?
Click to expand...


I became evil.  LOL.

How am I evil?  Who am I evil to?  The only response you can possibly come back with is that I condone murdering fetus'.


----------



## impuretrash

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you poor poor white man.
> 
> Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  We fucking rule this country you whiny little bitch.  Now stop being a fucking racist ignorant twat.
> 
> You weren't born evil.  Your daddy raised you wrong.  He raised an ignorant fuck.
Click to expand...


Right on cue.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you poor poor white man.
> 
> Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  .. .
Click to expand...




Oh, is this one of your personalities you decided is ‘white’ today?


----------



## idb

Bush92 said:


> We're at the end of white Christian America. What will that mean?
> This is a terrible sign for the future of the United States of America. Liberals have slowly been eating away at our nation like a cancer since the 1950’s. When white Christians become a minority, and when whites in general become a minority, I hope the first ones to suffer will be those whites who lived in the comfort of the suburbs, and voted Democrat. Hollywood liberal hypocrites will hire private security to protect their families with assault weapons. The rest are on their own.
> South African Land Reform and Farm Murders: The Untold Story
> White farmers in South Africa twice as likely to be murdered than a police officer.
> South African farmers fearing for their lives
> Refugees Flee Racist South Africa - Live Trading News
> Guest Opinion: Genocide against white farmers, S. Africa
> White farmers face surge of violence in South Africa | Sky News Australia
> Report of European Union Parliament
> South Africa: racial policies, farm murders and the expropriation of property without compensation
> State Department warns of travel by Americans to South Africa
> The safest (and most dangerous) travel destinations
> This is where Liberal Democrats are taking our nation.


The moral vacuum and hypocrisy shown by church leaders might have something to do with it.


----------



## sealybobo

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you poor poor white man.
> 
> Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  We fucking rule this country you whiny little bitch.  Now stop being a fucking racist ignorant twat.
> 
> You weren't born evil.  Your daddy raised you wrong.  He raised an ignorant fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on cue.
Click to expand...

Well it's funny as fuck for a white man to be claiming that things aren't fair for us in America.  I'm a white man in America and I find that laughable.  Especially when every company I have ever worked for has not had nearly enough diversity in them.  In other words woman, gays, blacks, hispanics, arabs, indians, etc.  They are all way under represented in the work force and every company has had way too many white males at every level and in every department.

Turns out equality is a one way street alright.  You think when 96% of all the employees, managers and CEO's are white males that's equality?  I call bullshit.

What do you do for a living?  If you are a poor white then you may not understand what I'm saying because to you, down in the trenches, you realize that to the masters, you are all N*#$*rs.  And at the bottom, maybe you work in a department where there are more blacks than whites.  I would have to know your personal situation to figure out why you think white males are at a disadvantage.  Affirmative Action?  Don't forget why they implemented that policy.  They did it because all the managers were white men. 

What you are doing is right wing spin.  You guys have spun it so affirmative action is "racist" towards white males.  It would be if things were fair for the rest of Americans.  But looking at who works where, we see most companies need to implement a diversity plan.

Now you might think that I'm just a fringe thinking left wing idiot.  But this will disprove that

330 CEOs have taken the 'diversity pledge'

330 CEO's my friend have signed the diversity pledge.  They get what I'm saying.  I can't help it if the right wing retards on USMB don't want to get it.  You don't get anything that's not a right wing talking point.  And if it's not good for white men, you don't get it.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you poor poor white man.
> 
> Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  We fucking rule this country you whiny little bitch.  Now stop being a fucking racist ignorant twat.
> 
> You weren't born evil.  Your daddy raised you wrong.  He raised an ignorant fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on cue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's funny as fuck for a white man to be claiming that things aren't fair for us in America.  I'm a white man in America and I find that laughable.  Especially when every company I have ever worked for has not had nearly enough diversity in them.  In other words woman, gays, blacks, hispanics, arabs, indians, etc.  They are all way under represented in the work force and every company has had way too many white males at every level and in every department.
> 
> Turns out equality is a one way street alright.  You think when 96% of all the employees, managers and CEO's are white males that's equality?  I call bullshit.
> 
> What do you do for a living?  If you are a poor white then you may not understand what I'm saying because to you, down in the trenches, you realize that to the masters, you are all N*#$*rs.  And at the bottom, maybe you work in a department where there are more blacks than whites.  I would have to know your personal situation to figure out why you think white males are at a disadvantage.  Affirmative Action?  Don't forget why they implemented that policy.  They did it because all the managers were white men.
> 
> What you are doing is right wing spin.  You guys have spun it so affirmative action is "racist" towards white males.  It would be if things were fair for the rest of Americans.  But looking at who works where, we see most companies need to implement a diversity plan.
> 
> Now you might think that I'm just a fringe thinking left wing idiot.  But this will disprove that
> 
> 330 CEOs have taken the 'diversity pledge'
> 
> 330 CEO's my friend have signed the diversity pledge.  They get what I'm saying.  I can't help it if the right wing retards on USMB don't want to get it.  You don't get anything that's not a right wing talking point.  And if it's not good for white men, you don't get it.
Click to expand...




1. First you laugh at the idea that whites are being discriminated against, because whites are ceos.

2. Then you viciously ridicule whites who think that rich whites are on their side, because to the rich, the whites are "*******" too. 

3. Then you point out that rich whites have pledged to favor minorities in hiring and promotions. 


ANd you wonder why we are pissed off at libs like you.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you poor poor white man.
> 
> Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  We fucking rule this country you whiny little bitch.  Now stop being a fucking racist ignorant twat.
> 
> You weren't born evil.  Your daddy raised you wrong.  He raised an ignorant fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on cue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's funny as fuck for a white man to be claiming that things aren't fair for us in America.  I'm a white man in America and I find that laughable.  Especially when every company I have ever worked for has not had nearly enough diversity in them.  In other words woman, gays, blacks, hispanics, arabs, indians, etc.  They are all way under represented in the work force and every company has had way too many white males at every level and in every department.
> 
> Turns out equality is a one way street alright.  You think when 96% of all the employees, managers and CEO's are white males that's equality?  I call bullshit.
> 
> What do you do for a living?  If you are a poor white then you may not understand what I'm saying because to you, down in the trenches, you realize that to the masters, you are all N*#$*rs.  And at the bottom, maybe you work in a department where there are more blacks than whites.  I would have to know your personal situation to figure out why you think white males are at a disadvantage.  Affirmative Action?  Don't forget why they implemented that policy.  They did it because all the managers were white men.
> 
> What you are doing is right wing spin.  You guys have spun it so affirmative action is "racist" towards white males.  It would be if things were fair for the rest of Americans.  But looking at who works where, we see most companies need to implement a diversity plan.
> 
> Now you might think that I'm just a fringe thinking left wing idiot.  But this will disprove that
> 
> 330 CEOs have taken the 'diversity pledge'
> 
> 330 CEO's my friend have signed the diversity pledge.  They get what I'm saying.  I can't help it if the right wing retards on USMB don't want to get it.  You don't get anything that's not a right wing talking point.  And if it's not good for white men, you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. First you laugh at the idea that whites are being discriminated against, because whites are ceos.
> 
> 2. Then you viciously ridicule whites who think that rich whites are on their side, because to the rich, the whites are "*******" too.
> 
> 3. Then you point out that rich whites have pledged to favor minorities in hiring and promotions.
> 
> 
> ANd you wonder why we are pissed off at libs like you.
Click to expand...


Good points.  LOL.  

CEO's are trying to diversify because their customers are diverse.  Their customers don't like seeing that the company is run and operated by all whites.  Where are the blacks?  Where are the women?  THey just want a fair representation.

I'm not saying just because women are 50% of the population they should be 50% of the CEO's in this country.  How about 20%?  If not, something is wrong here.

But you are correct.  To a CEO he doesn't care about the white workers.  That's more happening at the hiring manager level.  They hire people they can see themselves working with.  Most white hiring managers have a bias they don't even realize and they discriminate against women and blacks and hispanics, etc.

Not favor minorities.  They pledge to make their companies workforce match the society outside their doors.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you poor poor white man.
> 
> Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  We fucking rule this country you whiny little bitch.  Now stop being a fucking racist ignorant twat.
> 
> You weren't born evil.  Your daddy raised you wrong.  He raised an ignorant fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on cue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's funny as fuck for a white man to be claiming that things aren't fair for us in America.  I'm a white man in America and I find that laughable.  Especially when every company I have ever worked for has not had nearly enough diversity in them.  In other words woman, gays, blacks, hispanics, arabs, indians, etc.  They are all way under represented in the work force and every company has had way too many white males at every level and in every department.
> 
> Turns out equality is a one way street alright.  You think when 96% of all the employees, managers and CEO's are white males that's equality?  I call bullshit.
> 
> What do you do for a living?  If you are a poor white then you may not understand what I'm saying because to you, down in the trenches, you realize that to the masters, you are all N*#$*rs.  And at the bottom, maybe you work in a department where there are more blacks than whites.  I would have to know your personal situation to figure out why you think white males are at a disadvantage.  Affirmative Action?  Don't forget why they implemented that policy.  They did it because all the managers were white men.
> 
> What you are doing is right wing spin.  You guys have spun it so affirmative action is "racist" towards white males.  It would be if things were fair for the rest of Americans.  But looking at who works where, we see most companies need to implement a diversity plan.
> 
> Now you might think that I'm just a fringe thinking left wing idiot.  But this will disprove that
> 
> 330 CEOs have taken the 'diversity pledge'
> 
> 330 CEO's my friend have signed the diversity pledge.  They get what I'm saying.  I can't help it if the right wing retards on USMB don't want to get it.  You don't get anything that's not a right wing talking point.  And if it's not good for white men, you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. First you laugh at the idea that whites are being discriminated against, because whites are ceos.
> 
> 2. Then you viciously ridicule whites who think that rich whites are on their side, because to the rich, the whites are "*******" too.
> 
> 3. Then you point out that rich whites have pledged to favor minorities in hiring and promotions.
> 
> 
> ANd you wonder why we are pissed off at libs like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good points.  LOL.
> 
> CEO's are trying to diversify because their customers are diverse.  Their customers don't like seeing that the company is run and operated by all whites.  Where are the blacks?  Where are the women?  THey just want a fair representation.
> 
> I'm not saying just because women are 50% of the population they should be 50% of the CEO's in this country.  How about 20%?  If not, something is wrong here.
> 
> But you are correct.  To a CEO he doesn't care about the white workers.  That's more happening at the hiring manager level.  They hire people they can see themselves working with.  Most white hiring managers have a bias they don't even realize and they discriminate against women and blacks and hispanics, etc.
> 
> Not favor minorities.  They pledge to make their companies workforce match the society outside their doors.
Click to expand...



The vast majority of the time, the customer has no idea of the demographics of the company.


So, that is not why they are doing it.


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guilty white liberals will be begging Jesus to help them when the angry black mob they instigated arrives at their doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t believe in the jesus myth.
> 
> All the other colors want is equality and fairness. You don’t sound like you’re the kind of person who believes in those things.
> 
> Normal republicans need to be repelled into not voting along with you. Thus marginalizing your kind again.
> 
> Let’s hope you are turning off normal white Americans and let’s hope blacks and Mexicans and Muslims show up. If they do you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I ever said to indicate that I don;t believe in fairness? Whenever I say that white people should be treated fairly some lefty asshole pops up and tells me to stop whining. Like most people, I used to believe in the equality myth. After all, it was hammered into my head relentlessly as I was growing up. By educators, by the media, by people with clout and mainstream credibility. Turns out, equality is a one way street. Turns out, fair treatment is reserved for blacks, gays, women and everyone except for straight white males. Turns out I was born evil even though I've never done anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you poor poor white man.
> 
> Listen loser.  I'm a white man.  We fucking rule this country you whiny little bitch.  Now stop being a fucking racist ignorant twat.
> 
> You weren't born evil.  Your daddy raised you wrong.  He raised an ignorant fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on cue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's funny as fuck for a white man to be claiming that things aren't fair for us in America.  I'm a white man in America and I find that laughable.  Especially when every company I have ever worked for has not had nearly enough diversity in them.  In other words woman, gays, blacks, hispanics, arabs, indians, etc.  They are all way under represented in the work force and every company has had way too many white males at every level and in every department.
> 
> Turns out equality is a one way street alright.  You think when 96% of all the employees, managers and CEO's are white males that's equality?  I call bullshit.
> 
> What do you do for a living?  If you are a poor white then you may not understand what I'm saying because to you, down in the trenches, you realize that to the masters, you are all N*#$*rs.  And at the bottom, maybe you work in a department where there are more blacks than whites.  I would have to know your personal situation to figure out why you think white males are at a disadvantage.  Affirmative Action?  Don't forget why they implemented that policy.  They did it because all the managers were white men.
> 
> What you are doing is right wing spin.  You guys have spun it so affirmative action is "racist" towards white males.  It would be if things were fair for the rest of Americans.  But looking at who works where, we see most companies need to implement a diversity plan.
> 
> Now you might think that I'm just a fringe thinking left wing idiot.  But this will disprove that
> 
> 330 CEOs have taken the 'diversity pledge'
> 
> 330 CEO's my friend have signed the diversity pledge.  They get what I'm saying.  I can't help it if the right wing retards on USMB don't want to get it.  You don't get anything that's not a right wing talking point.  And if it's not good for white men, you don't get it.
Click to expand...

Your link proves that the system is stacked against white people.


----------

